# Anyone fancy a wee get together



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Anyone fancy a get together this Saturday 1030am as our doors will be open for a few customers ?

Some pads and polishes to play about on the trusty Audi bonnet ?


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

im afraid im working


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

damn got a stag do day out

go karting then Dundee


----------



## Brabus Doc (May 28, 2008)

I'm working too, any chance of a Sunday get together soon :buffer:


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Can't do this Sat but would be up for a meet soon.

BTW Dave, you cut me up in the Tesco carpark in Coatbridge the other day! :lol:


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Am working too bud, or i would have popped along to this.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Sorry Off to a wedding on Saturday.


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

I'll be up Dave, want to get a couple of pads anyway.

OP


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

swordjo said:


> Can't do this Sat but would be up for a meet soon.
> 
> BTW Dave, you cut me up in the Tesco carpark in Coatbridge the other day! :lol:


Did i ,sorry mate didnt know it was u LOL


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Ach I'll let you away with it this time! Still amazes me how many people don't see yellow cars!

The X5 was looking good :thumb:


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

quite possible could be there. david i havnt forgot about those jiffy bags just been busyu


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

swordjo said:


> Ach I'll let you away with it this time! Still amazes me how many people don't see yellow cars!
> 
> The X5 was looking good :thumb:


Yeah it was but u should see it now LOL


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

You know ill be there 

Might be bringing a few friends along, get them introduced into what all the fuss is about !


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

The more the merrier :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

might pop along if av no work on and get some of thoses UFO pads :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

They are out of this world


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

david g said:


> They are out of this world


UFO ha ha 
hey I'll make that decision pal,its me that could sell sand to the Arabs :lol:


----------



## Stewarty (Jul 27, 2009)

Just thought I would post and say thanks to David for giving me advice lastnight. Popped along to his unit (after I got lost 5 or 6 times) to see what he could recommend for a newbie.

Hopefully be along Saturday morning.

Stewarty


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Off to Newcastle on Friday mate or i would have popped along


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

I will be there.
Steve


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Grizzle said:


> Off to Newcastle on Friday mate or i would have popped along


Gaylord


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

david g said:


> Gaylord


I know but...

Stand around talking detailing with you ****'s orrrr...

Drinking in Newcastle surrounded by Females....hmmmm
:thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Grizzle said:


> I know but...
> 
> Stand around talking detailing with you ****'s orrrr...
> 
> ...


Detailing with the hommos lol


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

david g said:


> Detailing with the hommos lol


Dont!! I'm already missing truckfest too.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Dont!! I'm already missing truckfest too.


Yorkie eating with hommos!....lol........:lol:


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

I might pop along, If im not going out on Friday night anyway


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

See you on Saturday David! :wave:

Alan W


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Bump for tomorrow's wee meet. :thumb:

As David said above 'the more the merrier'! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Alan W said:


> See you on Saturday David! :wave:
> 
> Alan W


I will be there for an hour or so in the morning Alan I will bring you know what along.

See you there.:thumb: But have to fly later.
Gordon.


----------



## oz_clio (Mar 28, 2008)

This would have been good, working all day though 
Needing some things in the near future David :wave:


----------



## Eazy (Jun 16, 2007)

il see if i can make i down


----------



## charlie. (May 11, 2006)

Looked a good wee meet, unfortunatly the Mrs was timing me so I had to spend n run!

Charlie


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks to Dave and to everyone that was there. Great to see everyone and meet a few new people.
It was just an easy going meet, tried a few pads and polishes. 
We must do it more often.

Steve


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks Dave for a good day, excellent for the oppertunity to use the Rotary and good to chat with folk, get advise etc.......(and stupid me forgetting to pick up something i bought lol)


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

yeap just repeating what everyone has said david although it wasnt a large turn out was still a good day. should be more often, maybe next time youll let us all loose on your car


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for today's wee meet David and Gordon also for bringing along the lovely Shinex for me to try! :thumb:.

Good to meet some new faces (to me) but where were the usual diehards. :lol:

Bet you never got round to the X5 david! 

Alan W


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Thanks for today's wee meet David and Gordon also for bringing along the lovely Shinex for me to try! :thumb:.
> 
> Good to meet some new faces (to me) but where were the usual diehards. :lol:
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha I think Dave's words were 'I can't be arsed' 
Was good to see people again (Dave, Gordon) and to meet a few new faces as well.
Alex


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

Sorry I missed out on this one.

Was getting Sky fitted. I hoped the fitter would be nice and early but alas no, turned up at 12.

Another time perhaps?

V
xx


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry lads I could not stay longer. But had a prior arrangement, with some every interesting finding. 
Glad to see the usuals suspects again.
Glad you like the shinex Alan also.
All in all a good day by the looks of thing.
Gordon.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Good to meet some new faces (to me) but where were the usual diehards. :lol:


Sounds like a good wee meet - I'm afraid I had prior things on today, as Gordon above says with some interesting findings, and had to catch up on much needed sleep in the morning.


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm thinking about talking to Dave to see if he is up for another with a little more notice, maybe first weekend in September, and i would try to invite VxrOnline again.

Have mentioned it to someone on West of Scotland RSOC to, as they may be interested in getting some members down, as sadly this meet clashed with the Ford Fair!

I may also see what other clubs might be interested, but it would be good to see all the regulars off here there to help support it, and help with advice and demo's.

Just a thought at the moment though.

Mike


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah why not. Could be up for this again.
Great turn out the last time.
Gordon.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

I would be interested in this too. Couldn't make the last one due to work commitments


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

Cool, well i'll have a chat with Dave and see if this would suit him


----------



## Brabus Doc (May 28, 2008)

I'd be up for that although is there any chance you could make it a Sunday as I work most Saturdays. :thumb:


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

Bum, I'm away to Norfolk on the 6th, staying there until BMF Tail-End in Peterbro on 19th and trundle home on 26th.

Don't think I'm available in September.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

VixMix said:


> Don't think I'm available in September.


Who said anything about September? 

There's still a few weekends left before you're away Vix! 

Over to Disco Dave/Gordon/Dave KG etc to find a mutually suitable date. 

C'mon guys you know you want to! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Who said anything about September?
> 
> There's still a few weekends left before you're away Vix!
> 
> ...


Sorry Alan.
Cant promise anything promise anything between now and the 20th of Sept. Dave and I are fully booked Fri,Sat and Sun till then.

But will see what can be sorted. I am chatting to Dave tomorrow anyway.
Gordon.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

cant do this weekend off to Knockhill following weekend i could do but the next is my wedding so thats a big no lol.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

caledonia said:


> Sorry Alan.
> Cant promise anything promise anything between now and the 20th of Sept. Dave and I are fully booked Fri,Sat and Sun till then.
> 
> But will see what can be sorted. I am chatting to Dave tomorrow anyway.
> Gordon.


Thanks for the update Gordon! :thumb: My word, you two are _very_ busy these days! 

The sooner the better though if we want the chance of some decent weather and a good turn-out. 

Alan W


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> cant do this weekend off to Knockhill following weekend i could do but the next is my wedding so thats a big no lol.


Congratulations big Guy. :thumb:

I guess the honeymoon will be ok then. :lol:

And don't make out you forgot about that. :doublesho


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

If I'm free I would certainly come along, but as Gordon says, I'm pretty fully booked into mid-September, and then Diane returns from America then so I feel a holiday coming on then! :lol:

Would be good to have a catch up meet again soon though


----------



## rs200boy (Apr 28, 2009)

would be handy if there was another i was hoping to get to the last one but couldnt make it in the end but have contacted about products thru the rsoc website :car:


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

Right folks,

I've discussed with Dave, and he has agreed to *Saturday the 5th of September*!

I hope this suits most of you! I know some were requesting a Sunday, so apologies!

Could we create a little list of those who plan to attend, just so as to know who is likely to turn up  :

1. OCDMike
2.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I return from Germany on 4th, so depending on how tired I am I could try to make it along, but I couldn't gaurantee anything I'm afraid.


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> I return from Germany on 4th, so depending on how tired I am I could try to make it along, but I couldn't gaurantee anything I'm afraid.


It would be great if you did make an appearance, i think you'r advice is always appreciated! I always take something away from it :thumb:

1. OCDMike
2.


----------



## msherry21 (Jun 24, 2007)

1. OCDMike
2. Msherry21(Michael)
3.
4.
5.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm at the MotoGP in San Marino that weekend.....then a weeks holiday in Cattolica, then a weekend in London!

:thumb:


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> I'm at the MotoGP in San Marino that weekend.....then a weeks holiday in Cattolica, then a weekend in London!
> 
> :thumb:


Alright for some!


----------



## Brabus Doc (May 28, 2008)

Not sure if can make it being a Saturday but I'll try my best. Would be good to meet up with other detailing minded people :wave:


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

Brabus Doc said:


> Not sure if can make it being a Saturday but I'll try my best. Would be good to meet up with other detailing minded people :wave:


Be good to see you if you can!

We've got a good few from the RS owners club coming, and some hopefully from Vxr Online to!

Anyone else popping down??

1. OCDMike
2. Msherry21(Michael)
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

OCDMike said:


> Be good to see you if you can!
> 
> We've got a good few from the RS owners club coming, and some hopefully from Vxr Online to!
> 
> ...


I'll do my best - as above I return from Germany on Friday. But I hate flying and the trip is likely to be very tiring so depends really how much energy I have on saturday... Certainly wont be able to do many big demos!


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

OCDMike said:


> Be good to see you if you can!
> 
> We've got a good few from the RS owners club coming, and some hopefully from Vxr Online to!
> 
> ...


----------



## rs200boy (Apr 28, 2009)

depending on work i should be there missed the last and still need to talk about products 

1. OCDMike
2. Msherry21(Michael)
3. Stuart1164
4. rs200boy 
5.


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

1. OCDMike
2. Msherry21(Michael)
3. Stuart1164
4. rs200boy 
5.

Anyone else thinking of popping along?

I was hoping for a healthy turnout from here, hence the 1 months notice, as this may be good timing as Autumn/winter is just round the corner.


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

We've got around 13 coming from West of Scotland RS Owners Club, some from VxrOnline and also some vRS owners coming! 

I hope we'll be getting a few from on here, I'm looking forward to this already


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

OCDMike said:


> We've got around 13 coming from West of Scotland RS Owners Club, some from VxrOnline and also some vRS owners coming!
> 
> I hope we'll be getting a few from on here, I'm looking forward to this already


I should be able to make this one . Would You Please E mail Me the post code ? I wont add My name until Im sure I can attend ! Thanks ..:thumb:


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

ChuckH said:


> I should be able to make this one . Would You Please E mail Me the post code ? I wont add My name until Im sure I can attend ! Thanks ..:thumb:


Hope you got my PM dude, hope to see you there!

**************

Folks,

On Dave's request, i have created new post for this here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=132560


----------

